# dog spaying - low cost clinic



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I'm thinking about having one of my female beagles spayed. Has anyone on the MS forum had a dog spayed by this clinic? http://www.allaboutanimalsrescue.org/spayneuter.html The $80 price for spaying looks good.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

what is the going rate at your vets office? i think my vet charges less than 100 bucks so i would go to my vet. it worries me about where some of them adoption centers money goes and what are their views on hunting. 

later, dave


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

My vet is charging nearly 300 for a 80lb dog who is over a year old. There is a per pound fee for any dog over 30lbs.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

$300 to get fixed :SHOCKED: time to find a new vet? 

later, dave


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

with a name like low cost i would not take my best friend there!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I'll do it for $5.....just let me clear off my work bench.

Seriously, make sure you get ALL your information....back in the 80's a chain of animal hospitals opened up that advertised on TV...."Spays as low as $50" or some other ridiculous thing. I worked for a local vet at that time, so we called, and yep....the spay was only $50. BUT!....there was an extra charge for the anesthesia (no kidding), antibiotics, a pre surgical exam, ect, ect.......the cost was soon much more than what my boss charged for a package deal (anesthesia included!). They made a bit of a dent in our business initially, until people caught on to the ruse.

$300 for a spay?....time to find a new vet? I don't think that unreasonable, esp. since the new Obama health care bill has put a 3% tax on medical devices and equipment, and vets have to pay this as well. They are smaller than most human hospitals and clinics, but are less able to absorb the cost due to lack of insurance.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

My Wife has a female cat and its going to run $130.00 to get it fixed not including the shots sort of scary prices


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

I was quoted $287 to spay my 3 1/2 month old pup. They want to do it at 18 weeks  Not going to happen.


Give them a call, see what it includes, and whether you can see their facilities before scheduling an appointment. If possible ask to speak to the doctor, voice any concerns that you have, they should be willing to work with you.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

We paid $216.75 for our 7 month old pup to be spayed in March and that included EVERYTHING. Not sure if that is high compared to elsewhere but we have had this vet for a long time and feel they are topnotch.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

If you go to their website you will see they do feral cats also; these groups get some financial help thru some animal orgs to subsidize spay/neuter for dog and cats. There is also a group that only works with feral cats also. My local vet also works with these groups so i am not the least bit worried aboutthe quality of work he does,


----------



## rascal trophy fishing (Dec 3, 2008)

I got a new pup about 5 years ago, and was quoted $225 for a spay. I promptly declined and told them it was totally out of line for costs. She was only about 40# then, now 60# GSP. My first pup about 15 years ago got spayed for $75 included everything. There isn't that much to do the work, nor the anesthesia cost. So, what I think is going on is a gouging of pet owners on just about anything these days. I am currently getting a portable state clinic to do her shots yearly, my total cost with 6 mo. supply of heartworm included, about $100. Not the $220+ I payed the first year. Someone out there wants to get rich quick, and it's not the vets of old that love animals anymore. Just my opinion.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Lindsey, I don't know, that ad makes me a bit nervous. PM sent.


----------



## jsopfe (Jan 21, 2007)

got my dog neutered here 

Long Lake Animal Hospital
248-689-8899
504 John R Rd Troy, MI 48083

They have a good reputation and are reasonably priced, think it cost me about 100$ for my 2yo 25lb beagle


----------



## 40 Yards (Jan 5, 2010)

in vassar its not over 100 the vet is cheap and good


----------

